# Who Needs ISIS When Chicago Gangsters Shoot 9 Year Olds



## WhatInThe (Nov 20, 2015)

The Paris attacks and ISIS took the spotlight from this perverted assassination. But this horrific and sick revenge killing of a 9 year old boy to send a message to the father is just as bad as an ISIS attack. In both the terrorist and gang banger's mind the ends seem to justify the means.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ter-who-gunned-down-a-chicago-9-year-old.html

And just like ISIS these domestic gang bangers seem to have no boundaries. Purposely killing innocent children-Really? I don't even think Al Capone who ruled Chicago ever killed a child to send a message as vile as he was. There seems to be no code. I don't who is worse the gang leader, the trigger man or those who stood by and did nothing.

I don't condone it but I understand if one voluntarily goes into the gangster life they must accept murder as part of 'the business'. A nine year cannot make that decision nor can other family members unassociated with gang business.

Who needs ISIS when you have perverse gang bangers in Chicago.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2015)

> Who needs ISIS when you have perverse gang bangers in Chicago.



Very True...and it's not only Chicago...but virtually Every major Urban area in the U.S.  Every year, there are Hundreds of Blacks killed, and Thousands wounded, by the members of these drug and street gangs.  The mayhem caused by these thugs exceeds anything ISIS could possibly bring to these shores.  If the media reported on this activity with as much fervor as it is doing with this recent Paris attack, there would be nothing else on TV.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

Not to mention the sick white boys going into schools and theaters and killing scores of people with assault weapons... but who's counting.


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not to mention the sick white boys going into schools and theaters and killing scores of people with assault weapons... but who's counting.



I believe the death counts of those 'sick white boys' would be a far lot less than what the gangs and drugs folks do all the time.   No, I do not have the counts before me.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2015)

Yup, there is no "Racial" boundaries on Stupidity.  However, on balance, Black on Black crime accounts for the majority of murders in the U.S....browse the data on the FBI, etc., web sites.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not to mention the sick white boys going into schools and theaters and killing scores of people with assault weapons... but who's counting.



The sick theatre shooters tend to do their perverse acts as one time thing with many having the decency to take themselves out. Big city gangsters seem do it as part of the normal course of business without compunction. Over time their numbers can surpass the mass shooters. I'm more worried about the criminal on the street who has already shown the ability to kill without remorse. Even worse shown they have no problem assassinating a 9 year old.  Many of these gangsters wether old Mafia enforcers or modern day gangsters are nothing but sociopathic serial killers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Yup, there is no "Racial" boundaries on Stupidity.  However, on balance, Black on Black crime accounts for the majority of murders in the U.S....browse the data on the FBI, etc., web sites.



I have no doubt about that Don... Poverty and hopelessness do create much of this...  The thing to be said about black on black crime is that it's not random.... Most times it's about something...  TURF.... GANG wars... Drug wars.... and knowing many cops... it is said that gang members are notoriously bad shots  so they hit innocent people...   The Mass shootings perpetrated by the white terrorists... is totally random.. with no purpose other than anger or whatever is in that mentally ill persons mind..  there is a difference.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Gang violence has far less to with colour than it does with environment. Put purple people in the same situation, the results would be the same.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> The sick theatre shooters tend to do their perverse acts as one time thing with many having the decency to take themselves out. Big city gangsters seem do it as part of the normal course of business without compunction. Over time their numbers can surpass the mass shooters.* I'm more worried about the criminal on the street who has already shown the ability to kill without remorse.* Even worse shown they have no problem assassinating a 9 year old.  Many of these gangsters wether old Mafia enforcers or modern day gangsters are nothing but sociopathic serial killers.



I'm not particularly fond of going to the theater or the mall.. or church and having by brains blown out either...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Blaming it on colour is a great distraction from the real issues, yet another example of racial divide at it's finest.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

Are we keeping score here on white / black violence?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Are we keeping score here on white / black violence?



Where have you been.??   WE keep score on everything.. so long as we can blame blacks.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Question. Do you think anti black sentiment in America has risen since the election of a black president? Or has this vision of black/white violence just remained entrenched in the national consciousness?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

I believe the election of our President had a lot to do with it.   I don't think it increased it... just made it more acceptable to voice.  It empowered the closet racists to come out of the closet.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Ewwwwwww. Sad. Amazing how even educated people twist obvious realities to fit with their skewed perspective. It seems to me that at this point, rich, white, protestant, and male are still the cultural gods in America? Oh, the cult of privilege. Let us all bow down.....


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ewwwwwww. Sad. Amazing how even educated people twist obvious realities to fit with their skewed perspective. It seems to me that at this point, rich, white, protestant, and male are still the cultural gods in America? Oh, the cult of privilege. Let us all bow down.....



I don't think racist is in any more.   The voting public keeps on electing blacks to government positions in our towns, cities, states, US government.    What happens in our cities where the blacks turn to drugs and shootings in gang fights does not represent the masses that pretty much ignore color or heritage when they vote.   I think most of us treat our neighbors openly and fairly.   Nothing like what it was in the fifties when I was living in the southern states.   Likely some still around, but not a general item like it was prior to the days of recognition and Martin Luther King.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

Organized crime is America always was and still is...well...organized. The original Goodfella's were appalled with the drug trade. There was money to be made but you're talking about drugs. Bootlegging was another thing but they had their standards. Most of the old school Italian and Irish businessmen wanted nothing to do with selling drugs. And even standards for murder, you could blow up your enemy...but not women or children, what are you a frickin' animal? These gangs of kids now are a world removed.

Time for someone to pipe up that if the nine year old had been legally armed he could have saved himself


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Question. Do you think anti black sentiment in America has risen since the election of a black president? Or has this vision of black/white violence just remained entrenched in the national consciousness?



Reading through this entire thread, I found your question....and I feel compelled to answer.  Has race relations in the US suffered during the Obama administration???....IMO, Yes.  Consider this...Obama is Not Black...rather he is a Mulatto, which is only Half Black.  As such, he has had a unique perspective to look at Both sides of the issue, and present a moderating viewpoint...But, he has Failed to do so.  It appears that he reveres his Father, who abandoned him and his mother when he was only about 3 years old...while, at the same time giving little credit to his White mother (whose ancestors may have owned slaves) and White Grandparents..who were mostly responsible for raising him.  

Obama's father....who he describes in glowing terms in his book, "Dreams from my Father", appears to have been lacking in many areas.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama,_Sr.

Then, there is Obama's African ancestry...coming from the Luo tribes in Kenya....which were renowned for preying on the weaker tribes, and selling their captives to the Muslim...and eventually, the Dutch and British slave traders to bring to the Americas, and sell them to the highest bidder.  There are any number of references on the Internet to this probability in Obama's ancestry.  Wouldn't it paint a far different picture of Obama if it were possible to prove these allegations via Ancestry.com, etc.???

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-107575

Personally, I think Obama recognizes his ancestry ties to the Black slave trades, and he is going overboard to try to compensate for his tainted ancestry.   His bias is fairly obvious, and is being noted by a lot of people....of Both races, and he has missed a Golden Opportunity to improve this situation, and only made the divisions wider.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Where have you been.??   WE keep score on everything.. so long as we can blame blacks.



Sorry, I don't get it- 





> so long as we can blame blacks



For.....?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

For.... well.... for being black  I guess..   No seriously... For being more violent.. more murderous...  more prone to crime than Whites..  Isn't that what the inference was in the OP?


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Gang violence has far less to with colour than it does with environment. Put purple people in the same situation, the results would be the same.



You are right here.   If all whites were raised in fatherless families, then they too would have children just like those in our big cities.

But my neighbors are blacks and they are the nicest people we have met in many years.   We have a Granny that watches the house as her daughters are out working.   Then she also takes care of other daughters kids and their children's children too.   They are all very protective of their children and the children of each are very well behaved and obedient.   They often do things for us, just plain old voluntary folks.   Nice neighbors to have.   So for me, those problems in the cities is not because of color at all.   But if they do not take care of the children then, who will do that, and instill kind and proper thoughts to them while young and growing.

Child care does not come with living on welfare.   That has to come from the mother and father because they believe in that responsibility.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For.... well.... for being black  I guess..   No seriously... For being more violent.. more murderous...  more prone to crime than Whites..  Isn't that what the inference was in the OP?



I had not read that in the original post, my wife and friends manufactured a pile of cookies and holiday treats- maybe I have sugar brain fog today.  :shrug:


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 22, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Reading through this entire thread, I found your question....and I feel compelled to answer.  Has race relations in the US suffered during the Obama administration???....IMO, Yes.  Consider this...Obama is Not Black...rather he is a Mulatto, which is only Half Black.  As such, he has had a unique perspective to look at Both sides of the issue, and present a moderating viewpoint...But, he has Failed to do so.  It appears that he reveres his Father, who abandoned him and his mother when he was only about 3 years old...while, at the same time giving little credit to his White mother (whose ancestors may have owned slaves) and White Grandparents..who were mostly responsible for raising him.
> 
> Obama's father....who he describes in glowing terms in his book, "Dreams from my Father", appears to have been lacking in many areas.
> 
> ...




I disagree with this....I think President Obama recognizes the unique position he is in as for his race and being the leader of this country, I think he strives to present a fair balance and to avoid conflict.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 22, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I disagree with this....I think President Obama recognizes the unique position he is in as for his race and being the leader of this country, I think he strives to present a fair balance and to avoid conflict.



I agree...  I think he has tried to be a calming force..  He has tried to show Blacks by example that it's possible to be a success... and tried to show Whites that a Black man can be a great leader.... Unfortunately the many of later group doesn't seem to be able to get past the "color" part.. 

Where did anyone get the idea that because of his race, he could solve all the problems of racial tension in this country?  Is it even fair to expect that of ONE man?  Get real Don..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

Also, I am very disturbed by the thought of "impure blood." Isn't that what "tainted ancestry" means? Shades of Nazi thinking. Who among us has pure non/tainted ancestry? All peoples have acts of cruelty and barbarism in their past. Sadly, some of us 

perpetuate it in the present. This divisive approach only feeds racism. Forgive me, but to hear an individual from a country which practiced slavery sneer at President Obama's possible origins defies comprehension.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Also, I am very disturbed by the thought of "impure blood." Isn't that what "tainted ancestry" means? Shades of Nazi thinking. Who among us has pure non/tainted ancestry? All peoples have acts of cruelty and barbarism in their past. Sadly, some of us
> 
> perpetuate it in the present. This divisive approach only feeds racism. Forgive me, but to hear an individual from a country which practiced slavery sneer at President Obama's possible origins defies comprehension.



Tainted blood...   Yeah... I fear that there is a little "Nazi"  in too many people of late...


----------



## Don M. (Nov 22, 2015)

BobF said:


> You are right here.   If all whites were raised in fatherless families, then they too would have children just like those in our big cities.



Presently, statistics indicate that over 70% of Black children are being raised by single mothers.  Many of these young kids will grow up not knowing who their father really is.  That is a sorry situation that is Not conducive to becoming a responsible adult.  Whites are Not much better anymore, as many reports are showing that almost 40% of today's marriages will end in divorce.  The children of these disfunctional family environments stand to suffer the consequences.  

Obama did get One thing right with regard to this situation....when, during a campaign stop in 2007, he was asked by a member of the audience "what do you attribute the rise in Black crime to", Obama quickly answered "The breakdown of the Black Family".  He was quite correct...and not only among the Blacks, but the Whites as well.  An increasing number of today's kids are being raised with less and less parental guidance, and that does not bode well for the future.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmmm. I think that would depend on what kind of parental guidance is employed. Abuse is not confined to lower socio/economic levels. Toxic parenting is far more damaging than single parenting.


----------



## BobF (Nov 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. I think that would depend on what kind of parental guidance is employed. Abuse is not confined to lower socio/economic levels. Toxic parenting is far more damaging than single parenting.



I don't think lack of a father implies abuse at all.   More like any care or attention at all for far too many of those children, white or black.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 22, 2015)

I hear what everyone is saying…I really do.

But I can’t help but think about a couple of families I know personally. One family is black, the other white.  Both are two-parent families living in mid-upper middle class neighborhoods.

The parents were always involved in their kids’ lives. Tried to instill good values. Yet in both cases each has a child who – in late teens/early 20s turned out really bad.  Committing crimes, jail, also some drug use.

It happens.  :shrug:


----------



## imp (Nov 22, 2015)

*"Time for someone to pipe up that if the nine year old had been legally armed he could have saved himself"

*What, exactly, drives one to make this type of remark?   imp


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 22, 2015)

imp said:


> *"Time for someone to pipe up that if the nine year old had been legally armed he could have saved himself"
> 
> *What, exactly, drives one to make this type of remark?   imp



When someone misses their morning dose...


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 2, 2015)

Two arrests made. One suspect still at large. At least three gangsters participated in this killing.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/arrest-made-unspeakable-murder-year-tyshawn-lee-chicago/story?id=35442314

Felons and parole violators included.


----------

